# Woo hoo...or Fight On?! I'm Going To USC And I Have Lots Of Questions!



## Jayimess (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey, y'all.

With the USC acceptances coming in and decisions being made to attend the School of Cinematic Arts, I feel like I'm looking for and answering questions for you guys all over the place...since none of you are asking stupid questions, I figure I'd start this forum so everyone can benefit from the limited knowledge I have to share about my division (SW) and what I've heard and/or observed of other divisions (Stark, IM, DADA, and PR), not to mention the other Trojans lurking about...*Hi, JB*

So, fire away, and fight on!

(or don't, and I'll feel like a pompous a-hole for offering)


First...to A Plan Unfurled, from the Attending in 08 thread, re: 1st and 2nd year mentor pairings....

I would guess it's completely random, for the most part they seem same gendered, but that's all I see...You'll figure out who the ones are that will help you pretty quickly, and it's different for everyone...just like friendships, really.  

I have a few second years that I go to with all of my questions, a few that I go to with some of my questions, and ones I've never met, or only seen once or twice...my mentor actually falls into the latter.

A lot depends on you, but I suppose a lot depends on who your mentor is, assigned or adopted.  Our class is full of fantastic peeps, so we'll take care of you, fear not...



Also....

Is anyone going for the season ticket for football?  We joked about this earlier this month, but if you went to a tiny, football teamless school like I did for UG, it's pretty cool.  Also, and I think this is important, it forces you to make time for something besides film school, which is important to avoid burning yourself up and out.



I am so very excited to meet all of you new Trojans next year, and though they might not be here on this site, know that we are all excited to meet you next year.

Feel free to PM me your FB, and I'll add you guys...please, though, for your own protection, do not post it in the open forum...


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks! I guess I assumed they'd be random, I was just curious if they factored in our writing samples at all. Oh well - I think I know at least one second year who'll be willing to field the occasional question or two...

And I'm definitely buying season tickets if I can get my hands on them - I hear its harder for grad students...? Did you/anyone you know have much trouble?


----------



## ToThePoint (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a few, Jayimess.

I applied to USC film production as a transfer student, and what I originally heard was that decisions would be available at the end of April, and now I'm hearing from them that it won't be until June 1. Yikes.

Anyway, a week or so ago I received a phone call from a woman in the film admissions office asking for updated grades from my fall clases. We really didn't talk about much else. She asked me where I lived. We talked about that for a bit. She told me she thought the area (Century City) was "boring." LOL. I offered to bring the updated grades down to SC myself instead of faxing them... Which I did the next day.

As there surely is a million ways to analyze the phone call (which I obviously have been doing), has anyone else received one? I just thought it was a little strange that they would take the time to call every single applicant asking for updated grades, and what not. That would seemingly take forever. And if I'm not mistaken, you can't update them on the application site at this point. Maybe I'm wrong. But who knows? Is this standard procedure at USC?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 18, 2008)

Plan,

I wouldn't worry about it.  Everyone I know who applied for a season ticket got one this year, and two even got spouse/DP tickets, too.

USC seems to like to make things seem harder than they are.  Case in point, as soon as I got my welcome packet (after the entire class was formed and the enrollment checks cleared), I tried to get a parking pass.  The website said they were sold out, but as soon as I got to LA, I just strolled in to the parking office and got one, no problem.

HINT...Go for PSD...even though they say cinema students should park in PSB.  It's far more accessible than the other garages, and just as far of a walk to Lucas, and eons closer to Zemeckis.


TTPoint,

I wish I could help you, but I'm an MFA Writing student, so I don't know from Adam about BFA transfers.

However, I would think that asking for your fall grades means they care enough to see how you're doing.  And though she may have offended you by insulting your current residence, I think it's cool that you had a conversation instead of a clipped, all business exchange.  That's just me.

Finally, they did actually call me for my final transcripts, though I had already accepted and enrolled.

Hope this helps, sorry if it doesn't.  And man, June 1st is a ways off...hang in there!!


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Apr 18, 2008)

Great! When/how do I buy tickets (and how much are they)? (Four years of undergrad without a football team was torture!!!)

And thanks for the parking pass tip... I 'll be sure to keep that in mind come August.


----------



## ToThePoint (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for your input, Jayimess! And sorry if the question was misplaced.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Apr 19, 2008)

Okay, I'll play.

1) What goes on with Mardik Martin? Is he really only teaching undergrads next year? I'm confused.

2) I'm still trying to sort out why the USC screenwriting department offers two 500-level progressions: the 515abcd progresison (from "Basic Dramatic Screenwriting" to "Practicum in Screenwriting") and the 528-529-533ab-553 progression (from "Screenwriting Fundamentals" to "Advanced Screenwriting"). Why does this exist?

Thanks,
IA


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 19, 2008)

Plan,

I think you can buy as soon as you're an official student...$145.  Google USC SEASON TICKET and it should be the first link.

Icarus,

Don't know about Mardik.  I see him every once in awhile, he shares an office with my prof from last semester.  The chances of you taking him next year are unlikely, though, as a first year...

And I told you already, don't worry about the 533 thing. You can take 533 and 553 your second year, and nobody takes 528/529.  Whatever you're reading is a mixup in the system.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Apr 20, 2008)

Gotcha. It took two goes before I got the deal w/533 and 553.

You gotta admit, USC seems to specialize in mixups in the system.   

--IA


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 20, 2008)

HaHAH! I'm SO taking Martin's class next year!!

I'm sorry for that outburst...


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Apr 22, 2008)

IT'S OFFICIAL - I just sent in my deposit!!!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 22, 2008)

Yay, A.P.U!

I'm super excited for you...I was hating my feature last night this morning and I was re-reading our Accepted Rejected forum from last spring, and I saw your post, that you literally shouted WHAT?? when you read that I got into USC...can't wait to put a face to the internet presence who shared my joy!

PM me your Facebook, people...let's get the Trojan Family Reunion started.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Apr 22, 2008)

Jayimess, I've asked this of others, but how do you feel about your job prospects and paying off your student loans when you are done with your program?


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Apr 22, 2008)

Agck! If only I understood social networking sites.

Oh, and Jayimess, don't forget how euphorically excited you are to meet *moi*!

--IA


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 22, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bartleby Fink:
> Jayimess, I've asked this of others, but how do you feel about your job prospects and paying off your student loans when you are done with your program?



I feel good.  It's a crapshoot, this business, but because of the television and video game experience I'm getting at USC, I feel I'll have more opportunities to work as a writer than I would if I strictly wrote features...TV staffing season lines up with my last semester (I'm taking a third year, so I'll actually be graduating with most of you writers unless you choose to do the same).

I'm not worried, and maybe I should be, but it's just not my style.  There are a lot of gigs in various areas of the entertainment industry...I just hope to get one to start with.

Also, I've been optioned to write two Stark theses, which are designed to launch their producing careers...and my own as a writer, if it goes well, so that's exciting...hopefully I'll get a nice chunk of cash off one or both of them not too long after they graduate...and any lump sums I get will go to my car note and loans...

But Bartleby, you're an editor, correct?  You'll be just fine.


And Icarus, dahling, Facebook is hella easy...have you even tried?  It kicks myspace's butt.

And I am excited to meet you all...but me and A.P.U. go back a little further, that's all.

Don't be jealous now.     

I have enough excitement for everyone, you'll learn soon enough.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 22, 2008)

Facebook is the new myspace-- all those film kids are on it.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Apr 22, 2008)

Jayimess,

I most definitely shared your joy - still do. Perhaps even more so now that we'll be classmates...

And it's funny, that, even now, in moments of intense frustration you re-read the accepted/rejected thread - because, in all, honesty, I don't think I would have made it through all this insanity without those posts.

And just think, a year from now someone'll be reading this...


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Jayimess,

I'm not sure if you answered this question before but do you know what kind of financial aid USC offers? Are there fellowships?


----------



## Brad Tucker (Apr 26, 2008)

Soo, Directors and such have been selected.

I just got a call from USC, I have been accepted to MFA Production. I am super excited, and look forward to meeting and working with you all.

Question, of the "Production" group, how is that broken down to editors, cinematographers, Directors (others too I guess)? How many of each are there, how many people total? Clearly you wouldn't want everyone trying to Direct, I hope.


----------



## bscofield (Apr 26, 2008)

> Question, of the "Production" group, how is that broken down to editors, cinematographers, Directors (others too I guess)? How many of each are there, how many people total? Clearly you wouldn't want everyone trying to Direct, I hope.



Nobody goes in with a specialty selected.  Your "specialized field" will be selected after your first year as things progress.  Not everyone is a director, but I believe everyone can make their own thesis (if they can pay for it, while some projects get funding).  Apparently not everyone gets to specialize at exactly what they want, but it usually works its way out.  They let in about 50 people a year into the program.  I believe they spell most of this out on their web site, if you search through it.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually, they let in 100, 50 in fall, 50 in spring.

Your first semester you will take 507, where you will write, direct, shoot and edit several films on your own.

Then they randomly assign you a partner from your incoming class, and you will produce your 508s together.  Two cycles.  The first one, person A directs and does sound, and person B DPs and edits.  Then it reverses. 

From then on, you sign on to work on more advanced projects in whatever capacity you want/can get...among them, the university funded 546/547, and take more specialized courses.  You're eligible to apply for 546/547 as a director during your third semester, usually with your 508.  Four are chosen each semester for each course.

As far as I know, you get to explore all positions, and it's up to you to make a name for yourself and get lots of work as an editor/DP, etc, on other people's projects...but do not quote me on this.


There are two narrative theses, the 582 and the 583.   The difference is university RESOURCES, not funding.  The 582 uses SPO, the USC SAG agreement, the school's equipment, etc...and USC holds the copyright.  583 use none of these resources, and the director retains the copyright.  Neither of these thesis films are funded by the university outright, but plenty of grants and finishing funds exist, and there's always the one-time Kodak gift for your film stock.

In my knowledge, 583s tend to be the result when people want to shoot outside of USC's film zone...100 miles??, or have significant financial backing.  I worked on a thesis in Ohio in 2006...the director wanted to shoot there, but he couldn't use USC equipment if he went there.  A couple screened at First Look this year were of the same circumstance, shot in NYC and South America.

Hope this helps you...I'm a writing MFA student, but I talk to the production cats a lot.


Allen Ho, 

VERY FEW students are offered scholarships their first semester.  I think a big part of it is the fact that USC doesn't require a film background to gain admission, just an ability to tell stories.  Applicant A with his awesome, polished reel/script versus Applicant B with only her life's dream of telling the stories that have kept her from being able to settle into a mundane existence as a butcher baker candlestick maker are not on the same field when competing for merit scholarships in filmmaking/screenwriting...

Second semester, expect a lot of opportunities to DA/SA/TA, and the benefits thereof...an hourly wage and 2-4 credit hours paid.

More become available in the fall, and so on.  Also, in April, we all apply for the following year's merit and general scholarships, with reels and scripts.  It's my understanding that it's very rare not to get some sort of award.  The amount of scholarships available are overwhelming in their quantity...the scholarship guide is over a hundred pages long.

Lezra, the scholarship coordinator, is amazing.  She'll help you through it all.


----------



## ganz (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Jayimess,

Thanks for all the info you've been posting.  I was just accepted into USC this week and I'm still trying to get my head around it.  Your experience is super helpful,

ganz

PS-i'm a long-time reader, first time poster


----------



## Rob_Wallace (Apr 27, 2008)

Jayimess...

When the time comes for you to obtain a cool original music track for a project. Let's talk. I'm no cost for the right project.

Rob


----------



## Pythagoras (Apr 27, 2008)

I agree with ganz- Jayimess your posts are super helpful.

I'm also a new convert to the site/first time poster.  

I just got the acceptance letter from USC and am pretty floored-- I'm having a hard time making up my mind between FSU and USC.  I would love to hear some insight, not only on the program at USC itself, but on personal living experience/general satisfaction or disatisfaction with the school.  Does USC live up to its reputation, and are those of you who are students now glad you chose it?  Anyone think I'm nuts for considering FSU over USC?

Any and all insights would be greatly appreciated!  

Congrats to everyone accepted and don't those rejection letters get you down!  

-Pythagoras


----------



## Allen Ho (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey I found a helpful blog from a UT film student who wrote on his experiences in deciding on which film school. He chronicles his experience with each of the major film schools, USC, NYU, Columbia, UT, Boston, UCLA and FSU. Here is a link to his blog post on USC:
USC blog post 

And here is a link to his experience with FSU
FSU blog post

Just another opinion that might help your decision.


----------



## bscofield (Apr 27, 2008)

Jayimess,

Can you speak to the point regarding students not getting to direct films and becoming frustrated, or going into obscene debt?  Is this a reality or are these reports exaggerated?  Thanks again for all of your wonderful responses!


----------



## BHall - UNC - USC (Apr 27, 2008)

Coming out of school with 200K in debt is a scary prospect unless you have extraordinary talent, a lucrative major, or a rich parent...

That being said, there is no doubt a student who immerses him/herself into the student filmmaking community at USC and simultaneously uses the proximity to its fullest, can add to the very best faculty and curriculum for directors and producers in the world. FSU is barely in its infancy and the faculty are clearly NOT active in Hollywood film. Academics are no substitute for those with both the degrees and the experience/Oscars.

Not to slight FSU, but there is no comparison. USC Film is more competitive than Harvard Law (depending on the stats) and just because a student is accepted into general study does not mean he may simply choose the film major. Half of the Freshmen at USC would love to get into the film school, but few do. 

As for the product that comes out the other side, that's pure accounting, isn't it?

I graduated in 96 with a Masters, focusing on Producing and Writing. If you just want to shoot, then go to tech school, but if you want to experience the process of transferring ideas to image and sound, then there is no substitute for film school, the best one you can get into. So far, that means USC, NYU, Columbia, UCLA, AFI and it would be fair to consider SCAD and FSU and of course, in some specialties, CalArts and Arts Center, Pasadena.

What ever you do, don't claim to be good just because the school is good. Plenty of terrible filmmakers come out of all these schools.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey, guys, let's see if I can reply to these thoughts in one post.  Thanks for the love, btw. Honestly, it's my pleasure to help.

Ganz, congratulations and welcome to the TROJAN FAMILY!

Rob Wallace, thanks for the offer.  I'm directing a  16mm project outside of school and am going to need a score, feel free to send me a link to any of your work!  Music is so important to films.  In my first film, my composer recorded his score on piano, which I insisted I wanted, and also on acoustic guitar.  He said, "Try 'em both...but I think the guitar is better."  

He was right, and the music is what made the film...whenever I screened it during its festival run, that was one of the most oft repeated compliments..."Your score was AMAZING."

So...trust is important, is the point.


Pyth...I think USC lives up to its reputation.  I don't have much knowledge of the later years in the program, but we're all loving film school, I can tell you that much.

FSU is elitist, but I'm still uncertain as to how elite it is...the location, in my case, was more of a turn off than anything else, so I chose not to apply there, though it was on my original list of eight schools to apply to (USC, UCLA, AFI -those are the only ones which I eventually applied to, and it was no decision when I got bumped off the USC waitlist to recant my acceptance to UCLA, and I didn't even consider going to AFI when they bumped me, either-, NYU, FSU, UMiami, UT-A, and Columbia) so I don't think you're nuts to be considering the school...it's the best fit for you...in that case, it was USC.


Bsco...I don't know anything about it.  People seem pretty satisfied when I see them around, but my circle is exclusively first years in all disciplines, and second year screenwriters...so perhaps it IS exaggerated?  I don't know.  The kids at First Look were ecstatically happy.


And BHall, that post was great.  I have nothing to add to it.

Best to all of you.

J.



PS/Edit...one last thing about FSU...You get the copyright on your films, if that matters to you.


----------



## Pythagoras (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for all the advice--Allen, those blogs were fantastic and Bhall and Jayimess you were also extremely helpful as usual.

Just one more quick question for you Jayimess--I'm curious to know exactly what you mean by FSU being "elitist."  It's really interesting that you say that because when I visited there, the students I interviewed with talked about how the people at USC were elitist (which I don't agree with) and how it wasn't like that at Florida State. One of the faculty members who interviewed me also made a comment that went something along the lines of "FSU is where egos come to die."

From my experience thus far, both the students and faculty at USC don't seem to be elitist at all, but incredibly friendly, helpful, and even complementary of other programs.  I'm sure there are some egos as there are at any school, but clearly the assertion of some that USC is full film snobs seems misguided if not dead wrong. 

Anyway, the "elitist" question is one of my worries with Florida State since they were stiff at my interview.  However, I'm pretty sure that was a just a tactic to see how people would react and I've heard a lot of comments from students who rave about the faculty. 

Still, it makes me nervous so I was wondering if you could elaborate on what you mean by elitist and where that's coming from......


----------



## Ryan C. (Apr 28, 2008)

Jayimess,

Now that I have been accepted I have been thinking about a very practical decision. I am working on a HD video project and in the past have been using Adobe Production Studio 3 on a PC platform for editing. I am in the market for a laptop to edit on the go and in the field. So, I have two decisions to make: First is getting a Mac or a PC- second is going with Avid or Final Cut Pro. Since USC uses Avid I am leaning towards going with it and start learning the software now. Any advice on this from your perspective?

Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 28, 2008)

Pyth,

The literature I read about FSU seemed to be very "Don't even THINK about applying here...because you'll never get in."  That's not a vibe I like to see, certainly not in marketing.  It seemed like an attempt to overcome the downfalls of the program.  The students do great in awards, but the school takes the credit.

I don't know...the school takes itself so seriously.  I guess that's what I meant.

The very small enrollment turns me off as well...6 screenwriters?  24 production students?  Not only does that mean students aren't being exposed to many different POVs and styles of other creative people, but networking is limited as well.

Tallahassee is definitely not for me, which leads to my final thought...the faculty may be devoted, but they don't seem to be working...how much insight to the business can I get?  

If this makes me USC/Los Angeles area school elitist, so be it, but I personally like that my professors can call me and tell me to watch their episode airing this week, or tell me where their films are screening.  Their industry advice is timely, because they're STILL IN IT.  

And the faculty is so small...I think a great part of film school is the opportunity to explore different approaches until you find what works best for you.  How is that possible with so few instructors?  

I've had four writing professors so far, and they all have helped me develop as a writer, shown how varied an audience can be.  The remaining curriculum offers many more...though admittedly, I signed up for a repeat next semester.

The program is in its infancy, and what the students there have done in recent years is certainly impressive.  However, I've never met a soul who goes or went there, so I'm going on my gut.  

The fully financed film thing is awesome, if they actually finance it all.  So is the copyright retention.

But "virtually 100% work in the industry" could mean a PA on a reality show, a security guard at CBS.

I don't know.  Please don't put so much weight in my words on other schools, as they're usually based on the experiences of people I've met, my own experience or instinct, and research I did in 2006, combined with my experiences at USC this year.  So take things with a liberal dash of salt.

What's right for me isn't right for everyone, and vice versa.

And seriously, dude, the USC cats are not elitist at all.  There's a pretentious one here and there, but that's the great thing about school here...it'll knock that big fish small pond attitude right out of you.

Not, not, not elitist.  Shoot...you don't even get to send a reel to USC!



Ryan...

If I were you, I'd get Avid on your current PC and Final Cut on a new MacBook Pro.  I self-taught myself Premiere five years ago, and it made Avid a cakewalk.  I've not used Final Cut enough to make a shining recommendation, but I can say that it's way more instinctive.  

Stuff that takes five steps on Avid takes two on FCP.

Everyone here has a Mac, it seems...it's almost eerie.  Avid is the industry standard, but more and more indies use FCP.

It's worthwhile to be proficient in both, in my opinion.

Sorry I couldn't chat longer today, I was at lunch with a half-dozen classmates...but when I saw it was you, I knew I had to take the call.  

Your excitement and glee were so wonderful to hear, Ryan.  I'm so proud of you.
I wish you the best.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 28, 2008)

Man, Jayimess, how much time do you spend helping people on this site? Seriously, you need a title...

Professor Jayimess, Dean  of helping people with Grad-School shenanigans.


Yes, you would need to have the word shenanigans in your title.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 28, 2008)

One, I'm a writer, so the words flow.

Two, I like helping people, so I'd take that honorary title.

Three, Not much time at all...though sometimes it gets hard with the PMs...but I don't mind.

I think it's important to assist when I can.  I don't know everything, and I can't be here 24/7, because, you know, I'm busy finishing my first year of graduate school and all...

BUT.

This community saved my mind last year, and I've met some really great folks because of it...it's crazy right now because it's acceptance time...surely you haven't forgotten so soon, Mister Soon to be Sophomore.

;-)

I don't know...it shouldn't be so daunting.


----------



## Kegan (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Jayimess,

I just wanted to second that thanks for everything you've done for the forum. You really have proven to be invaluable to all these students trying to get into graduate school, as well as undergraduate programs.

I'm sure everyone appreciates all you've done and continue to do - if you ever come up here to Canada and need help with a project or need some help getting to know some of the better locations to shoot and the people to contact, I'd be happy to help you out. 

Take care and keep up the good work!

-Kegan


----------



## Ryan C. (Apr 29, 2008)

Jayimess, 

I figured most students are using Macs. Macs seem to dominate the creative field. Are the Avid workstations on campus are PC or Macs?

I have already said it, but again, thanks for all your help! I still think its amazing how we met at First Look. How fun was that? I will never forget that weekend. Being there just felt right. The knowledge that I am in the right place at the right time is deeply satisfying. 


Big Smiles!


----------



## Pythagoras (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with Cinematical that you deserve a title.  Hmmmm...Jayimess, Doctor of Wisdom specializing in the shenanigans of lesser men.

Or just Yoda for short.


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 29, 2008)

Pythagoras,

I am very excited to see you debate FSU and USC.

What Jayimess has said is extremely true of the programs.  

I of anyone should know exactly what FSU is like.  I spent an entire year of my undergrad trying to understand the program and see what it is all about.

I am a Florida kid, so as a young filmmaker, I wanted to be the first big name to come out of FSU.  I thought that their framework was something that I wanted to cater myself around.  The fact that it was a small town, cheap school, and let me add "party school" all appealed to me.

I moved to Tallahassee with the sole intention of letting the admissions staff know who I was, what I have done and what I can do.  I made friends with what I thought would be my classmates.  It turned out that I was never accepted and it breaks my heart because I felt as if I was made for that program.

The key things that I would say about the program is that it is comprised of a limited staff that seems to think they are a huge deal.  To give the impression that they are elite and have the best program is what I perceived.  The work of the students (in my opinion) seems to be so much like each other rather than their individual visions.  From that, I think the films that come out of FSU seem to be products more of their shaping instructors than of the students.

Film school itself is a risk and to put out tons of money to go to school is an additional risk.  However, once you are here, you should go all out.  Don't let the figures dictate who you will be, but what is good for your career.

In my own unbiased opinion, USC is without a doubt a better program that gives you a huge network and amazing opportunities.  On the other hand, FSU has accomplished a lot and their films are being recognized.

I think you are in a great position of choices and ultimately you won't lose either way.

For me, networking is what I want out of film school and USC is the place for that out of your two schools.

Andy


----------



## Pythagoras (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice and support guys. I've been a nervous wreck for the past couple days, so it's extremely appreciated.

Andy,

Wow--I'm sorry, that really sucks.  I'm no stranger to rejection from something I've had my heart set on, though I've found over the years that it almost always works out in the end--in most cases in a completely unexpected and ultimately more fruitful manner than if the original thing I wanted had come through. You also seem to be handling a really tough and frustrating situation well/can still offer very useful and unbiased information.  That's impressive.  One day, they may be wishing they had snagged you when they had the chance.

Like you, I'm just in love with the FSU program---in like, an unheatlhy kind of way.  I'm also a Bama kid so I feel a weird kind of "proximal" ownership of the state.  I also think that if someone had gone inside my head and tried to design a film school based on the way that my mind works and the skills I'm best at, they would have come up with the FSU program. 

And yet, there's all those big shining mercedes benz staring at me in the USC garage: networking, location, power/prestige---and clearly some really cool students and faculty members.  

It's looking like yet another sleepless night....  I may have to make this decision soon for the sake of my own physical well being.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 29, 2008)

Guys, stop thanking me, it's my pleasure.

And Kegan, Toronto is my favorite city I've ever visited.  I've been there several times, and have done nothing touristy, but just the urban vibe is amazing.  Next time I make it up there, I'm definitely giving you a call.

Ryan, USC has scores of PCs running Avid, from the 507 post facilities at Zemeckis, to the advanced ones at Marcia.

I'm glad you're so happy.


Andy...sorry to hear about you and FSU, but you will love Columbia...so maybe it was meant to be, to get you out of Florida, perhaps?  I could've gone to OU for free (like anybody who applies, actually) but thought it was time to leave my county for the first time.  Anyway, thanks for sharing the pain with us...I hope it made you feel a bit better to write it out.

Pyth, 

The sooner you make a decision, the sooner you can start making plans.

A thing that helped me last year when choosing between UCLA and USC, courtesy of my mentor in Cleveland.

Imagine you had been rejected by USC.  Would you be excited to attend FSU, or would it have felt like you were just settling for whoever would take you?



Got your answer?



What if it was the other way around?



Got your answer?



Now, what if after that happened, the rejecting university called you, and said, "Whoopsie, there, we made a mistake.  You're accepted!"

Would it change anything?  Do you feel you'll have any haunting regret if you go one way or another?



I dunno...it helped me.


----------



## hafo (May 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I found this website about a week ago; read all the previous posts and learned a lot. Just wanted to post a note and thank all the contributors, especially Jayimess. 
Congratulations everyone and best of luck.
emre


----------



## Jshao (May 4, 2008)

Hi all,

My name is Jing and I'm from New York, soon to be relocated to California!  I just wanted to thank all the posters who took time to write on this site.  I got a lot of really useful info out of it.

As for all the newly accepted, congrats and see you all soon!

Jing


----------



## SDABrucelee (Jun 13, 2008)

Jayimess,

I've read that the University funded 546/547 for Production students (who want to direct) is roughly equivalent to the holy grail. Is it your experience that this is true? Are the REALLY promising people getting into those classes? Do you know anything about how you apply to direct a film in those classes? Do you pitch your idea on a screenplay they accept? Do you show your previous work?

Sorry to lambaste you with questions, but I've always been concerned with getting to film school making a bunch of little movies and never getting the chance to make the Student Film! if you catch my drift?

Thanks.


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 13, 2008)

What I Know About 546

Directors submit their reels, producers submit something, screenwriters (actually, anyone in the dept) submit ten page scripts.

Two weeks later, the finalists for all three categories are posted, and the finalist scripts are placed on the SCA website (password protected) for the other candidates (and everyone else) to read.  

People start pitching to each other in a preliminary effort to make teams, then the meeting happens, wherein all of the directors' reels are screened.  After that, the three applicant pools meet with each other all week long, and whatever trios arise pitch to the faculty a week or so later, and four are chosen.

The holy grail?  I don't know.  But people want them...why wouldn't you?  They do four every semester, so it's not like there's not lots of opportunity to catch one while you're there, but there are no guarantees.

As for editors, DPs, sound, production design, I believe that the producer and the director "hire" the c rew from other students who want to fill those positions and enroll in 546.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Jayimess,

I'm getting ready to apply to the Peter Stark Program, any insight you can give me as to what kind of people they seem to have accepted?  I did major in film for undergrad, but I do not want to do the production side.  I've been out of school for 5 years, did some pa-ing, interning, and lots of management jobs, but in my heart, I know USC is where I belong.  I think I needed the past 5 years of crap to really make me chase my dream.  

Just looking for some insight as I prepare my application and fly out for an interview.


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 15, 2008)

I can't offer much advice for an aspiring Starkie.  Ace the GRE, and make sure everything you send them is perfect and polished.  They do mostly seem to have a lot of industry experience when they come in...I know people that worked at Fox News, Adult Swim, Dreamworks, for Roger Corman, and other production companies and agencies.

Check out johnaugust.com, then search for Stark stuff.

Just so you know, though, you will do a lot of production your first year, and if you're lucky, your second as well.

Best of luck.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info, anything is good right now, and if I do get to do alot of production, that will be so much fun!  Just don't ask me to load a magazine.  As DP on my senior film, it took me 2 hours the first time!  However, I am awesome at syncing sound, due to a crystal sync malfunction on our camera, followed by many hours in a tiny room using ProTools.  I enjoy anything and everything having to do with making movies, so it's all good!!  I can't wait to get out there and interview and see the campus!


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Jun 20, 2008)

Just wondering: have any incoming Trojans received anything significant in the mail? 

Like, a bill? Or program information? Or orientation info? Or anything?

The sum total of what I have received from USC:

-My department admissions letter.
-The "Welcome Graduate Students" packet from USC admissions.
-A packet from the USC Health Center.

Oh, and I got about 17 blank e-mails with subject lines encouraging me to register for grad student orientation. 

Anybody else?

--IA


----------



## placebo (Jun 20, 2008)

Icarus,

I've received the same items, including the e-mails telling me to register for orientation, even though I already had. 

My only additional items are financial aid documents.

As a side note, I'll be in LA Thursday and Friday of next week (june 26 and 27) looking for a place to live, and am debating whether it's worthwhile to make a stop at USC.


----------



## Daniel G (Jun 20, 2008)

I also pretty much received the same stuff + F1 Visa forms - I'm international.

Just wondering, what are people who are moving to LA doing in terms housing? On campus, nearby, or out of the way?

I won't be in LA until the 16th of Aug, so need to do some pre-planning.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Guys - I'm in the same boat as far as info from the school. I'm starting to get a bit concerned because when I log into the USC portal it says we register for classes on 7/1. According to Jayimess, they register for us, but I'd still appreciate a heads up.


----------



## ganz (Jun 23, 2008)

Same info for me, minus the Health package.  I sent in some loan requests and have yet to hear anything back about those yet.  Also, is anybody in the process of getting their USC card?


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey now, I didn't say they register for you.

What happens is this:

Your first semester is planned out for you.  For instance, last fall, I had 507 on M/W @9am, Directing Actors on Th @10am, and Screenwriting on T@4pm and F@10am.

I had no say in this matter.  Not the classes taken, the professors, nor the times.

USC's SCA utilizes a system called departmental clearance, AKA D-Clearance.  Once your schedule is set, your department will D-Clear you, and only the others chosen to be in there with you, for those classes and only those classes.  

Registration is simply a formality that enables you to apply for a football season ticket and get one more step closer to feeling like a Trojan after you print out your schedule and post it on your fridge...or at least that's what it meant to me, lol.  However, I would go ahead and do it as soon as you get your schedule, just to get it over with.

July 1st or not, it won't be a problem for y'all to get your classes at all.  Your spots are guaranteed.

If you're really freaking out about these things, then just call the division office, I guess.  Might light a fire under someone?  

Though I suppose they're working very hard.


----------



## tomsundies (Jun 23, 2008)

Jayimess, if I may, I've had a couple of questions come up as I've been anxiously prepping for the Fall semester, and I was hoping I might bother you with them (or anyone else who might know the answers):

Do you have a sense of how many Screenwriting students take the CTWR 533ab and/or 553 courses?  I ask because I see that 553 qualifies as an advanced project for the Production students, and it'd be great to take a course or two with students from different disciplines/backgrounds.

AND re: the 507, what sort of equipment was available to you?  I mean, the camera's a given, but what sort of lighting or support gear (if any) is generally made available to 507 students?

Thanks in advance.
-Adair


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 24, 2008)

You'll be integrated with the other disciplines, don't worry.  The class makeup varies each semester, but plenty of my classmates are taking 553 this year.

507, we had access to two very basic light kits and a boom mic...  They teach students how to use all equipment.

You'll also integrate with students from other disciplines in 507, 516, and crit studies, not to mention 546, should you get one.


----------



## Chris22 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jayimess,

Had a question. How does USC handle spring admits? Are students who are admitted in the spring...umm, looked down upon (for lack of a better phrase)? What are the advantages/disadvantages between entering in the spring verse the fall? I remember you answering this question before but wanted some more info.

I was admitted to USC in the spring ('09) and to Chapman in the fall ('08), both in film production. I was heavily leaning toward USC but wanted to know if there's a disadvantage with entering in the spring. By that point, all others have already started working together, I'm assuming. Where does that leave spring admits? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, Christian, nobody looks down on anyone, no matter what semester they come in.

There are two ways of looking at spring admission:  

1, I'm a semester behind all those Fall 08 admits;

or 2, I'm a semester ahead of all those Fall 09 admits.

Either way, there's no asterisk on your diploma.

Some benefits:  You get summer break to work out your 508s with your partner, instead of just winter break like fall admits.

There's only four classes of 507 instead of ten or twelve or whatever, so you kind of get the Avid lab to yourself.

You get a lead on those first fall 546s because the fall admits aren't eligible.

You can get SA gigs for that first fall.

It's kind of the best of both worlds...you're in the same class as the Fall 08s and the Fall 09s, to a certain point...but you're like the big brother/sister to the 09s, and quickly on even footing with the 08s.

The only disadvantage I see is that to a certain extent, you aren't integrated with the Stark or writing students until their second semester because you're wrapped up in 508 while they're attacking their first semester...but I kicked it with spring admits this entire weekend...so we know each other, and I plan on crewing on several of their films this fall.

I wouldn't turn it down based on the spring admission, if that's what you're asking me...if USC is where you want to be.  Chapman has an excellent and increasingly respected program.

I don't think you can lose in either situation.

Best of luck.


----------



## Chris22 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Jayimess. I guess the only thing I'm really concerned about starting in the spring is the contacts with the Stark and writing students. I'll just have to work a bit harder on my networking. Thanks again!


----------



## Chris22 (Jul 7, 2008)

I also wanted to ask how the new film complex is coming along. What new resources will the complex bring? I also heard USC plans on building a mini-backlot on campus! Would love to hear more. Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 7, 2008)

The new complex will be open when you start in Spring...it's opening in December.  It's gorgeous, though I've only seen the outside.

It's rather a bummer that they'll be tearing down the current complex, but they'll be putting up even more stuff...I'm wracking my brain, can't recall backlot talk, but perhaps I just wasn't listening hard enough.


----------



## Chris22 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's not that I actually heard talk of a backlot...I was just overlooking the USC construction map:

http://cinema.usc.edu/assets/013/6464.pdf

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems to me like USC is going to dominate all other film schools with their future construction plans (not that it doesn't already)!


----------



## KayOT (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey. Ok, it will sound like I'm intruding, but I had a very specific reason to login! Let's talk about that later.

I'm a second year MFA in Film Production student at USC. Sorry I couldn't read all the posts (I'm kinda of a lazy reader, English is not my first language), I just felt like I should talk about the 546/547 process and the people don't get direct it or specialize in what they want.

In 507 you do 6 films: one in-camera exercise, 3 individual films, one group exercise and one final group film, all in digital video (that will change to 16mm maybe next semester, or the one after that). You have to take that class and you basically do everything and end up learning a bit about all crew positions. You can "fight for" or "earn" the group projects crew positions, such as directing, each class has different rules for assigning that. Some people start specializing there and find "crew buddies" that they will remain together to their thesis films (and probably professional life). 

In 508, like Jayimess said, 2 ramdomly assigned people produce 2 no-sink sound films in 16mm. That is about to change as well. Rumor has it, it will change to HD with production sound and the groups will be of three people, one producer, one director, one DP, and they will change positions, making three films. 508 is the most democratic class, everybody gets to do everything at some point and can tell their story. It's also one of the hardest classes. It's intense and highly stressful. It puts the egos down.

Finally, specially after 508, when you get to Production III, 546 (Fiction), 547 (Documentary) some people gave up on being directors, because they realize they aren't cut for it or that they have no fun at all at doing it or that some other crew position is so amazing and they didn't even know it because they had never experienced it before. 

People that wish to be 546 Producers have to attend a meeting and answer some 5 questions and point some references when they apply to produce. About 10 get picked. There aren't a lot of 546 producing candidates, so, that's not too tough to get. Directors have to take Intermediate Directing (CTPR 532) before applying to direct a 546, so you can only apply to direct in you 4th semester or later. Once they do that, they have to submit a reel. ABout 10 get picked. Some semesters, 60 people applied, some only 16. Generally, it's quite competitive. Any SCA grad student can submit a script. Before, undergrads could submit too. More than 20 get selected. Generally, Screenwriters get picked, because they are daaamn good at it, but production students tend to get picked too. Then, all the selected people mingle and have to form a group of 1 director, 1 producer, 1 writer. More than half the scripts don't make it to the second cut. Then, the 10 or so groups have to pitch themselves. They sit in front of a panel and have to answer questions and talk about the script and their ideas. Then 4 groups get selected. That's the final cut. Yes, quite competitive. They even call your 508 partner to ask about you, if you want to direct.

Then other crew members, 2 DPs, 1-2 Production Designers, 2 Sound, 1 AD, 2 editors, and the producers that didn't make the last cut join the selected groups, based on the script or group they like best. DPs have to take Intermediate Cinematography (CTPR 537) before DPing a 546, so that can only be made in the 4th semester on too. Some crew positions and some scripts don't get as much attention as others, but eventually it works out, I guess.

Even if you don't direct a 546 or 547, you can take all the directing electives and direct your thesis. Some directors dont even want to direct a 546 and just want to do a thesis. I'm not sure about thesis, because i'm not there yet, but normally, people do either 581 (USC backs you up with equipment, SAG Agreement, insurance, but has the rights to your film) or a 582 (you're pretty much on your own, but you own the rights). Funding a thesis can be done. There's a guy shooting a thesis this summer who got money from the Sloan Grant, from a screenwriting competition, and an Indian producer, and wherever else I don't know. Some people say he's making the most expensive thesis to ever come from USC. I dont know if it's true. There are some grants for thesis, I dont know a lot about them.

They recommend that you specialize in two fields. But it's pretty much up to you. Some people take editing to be a better director. Some want to be cinematographers and dont want to take any directing classes. From the third semester on, you start having a lot of options.

So, if you want to be a director, and you work your ass off, you'll be a director. USC won't prevent you from being one. It will only help. You might not shoot a 546. You might not even want to. But if you want it and work for it, careful, you might get it.

Anyway, THE REAL REASON I logged in was to see if any of the new SCA students are looking for a place to live. The past year I lived with other two production students and one Animation student. Personally, preffer staying in the cinema pack! The Animation and one Production student decided to move to a cheaper place, and the other student and me are looking for a new place. I've found one, but need more people to see if we can make a move. If you're interested email me: ctanabe@usc.edu! Sorry for the spam! Also, if aybody have other production program questions, same email. And thanks for Jayimess. If I had somebody like her to answer my gazillions of questions before I came, I would have been a happier person! See you all in the Fall. You won't regret the stress, you won't regret leaving your job, you won't regret the loans. This is fun fun fun, if you love filmmaking more than you love your spouse! =)


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, C, that was an awesome post.  I was wondering who wrote it, then I saw your email address!

(we had 507 together)

I do my best to help, but having an actual production major is so much better...I was a little off on the 546 process, I see.


----------



## Chris22 (Jul 20, 2008)

Jayimess,

Do you know how much the deposit is for entering MFA students? I know Chapman charges $1,000 and I was wondering what USC charges? Does it apply to tuition? Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 21, 2008)

It may have changed this year, but it was $300 incoming 2007-08.  It is applied to the first semester's tuition.

I know Chapman and AFI each charge $1000.

UCLA charges nothing...which, actually, made it much easier to decline admission after already accepting their offer, once I got into USC.  I didn't lose any cash!


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 21, 2008)

Yup. USC for fall 2008 was $300.


----------



## bscofield (Jul 22, 2008)

What type of parking permit should we purchase?  How much should we expect to spend on one?


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 22, 2008)

The parking people will try to put you in PSB, by the Lyon center, but I strongly recommend PSD, across from Leavey library.  It's about the same distance from Lucas as PSB, though I suppose it's about a minute further from the new complex, but more importantly, it's far more accessible from just about every street...PSB is only accessible from Jefferson going Eastbound.

Also, your first semester you'll be at Zemeckis twice a week, and PSD is kind of halfway between ZMC and Lucas.

I haven't actually gone over and renewed yet, but last year they were about $800 for the year, charged half each semester.

The Shrine is another option, I believe it's three or four hundred a year, but it's no good during any events.

You can also pay daily to park at the Shrine, or try your luck with meters...which many of us did for 507, since we all seemed to be running late and/or carrying lots of equipment.

If you live on campus, I believe you get to park near your building.

There must be some sort of night student pass, but I wouldn't suggest it because classes are scheduled all over the place and none of you have any say in your first semester courses.

If you don't get a permit, I think you can park for $8/day at USC, though it usually says permits only, so that's a crapshoot.

Cool thing about the parking pass, if you're going to be attending football games, is that outside of M-F, 9-7, you can park anywhere on campus.  So if you get to campus early enough, you can just park wherever for free, instead of paying 20-50-200 bucks.

Yes, 200 bucks.

These Trojans love them some football.


----------



## bscofield (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Jayimess... Sounds like I'll probably opt for PSD... looking at the map it is pretty much the same distance from the primary buildings and I'll take your word on it being more accessible.  That can be important, especially when you're running late 

And I went to Notre Dame for undergrad, so I know all about lovin some footbawl


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 22, 2008)

I forgot to mention the Parking Center, which is really far away from campus but a couple hundred less per year.

You have to take a shuttle bus from the UPC to campus, or you can be like one of my classmates who kept a bike in his car and biked there...but then you gotta get a bike permit...either way, you have to add an extra thirty minutes.


----------



## iwinatcookie (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello! I'm going to be starting in the MFA Production program in the Spring of '09, and this post has answered so many questions for me. I do have just one question to ask, though, that I haven't been able to find an answer to in the forums..

I recently received a letter from SCA informing me that my Spring '09 admission was approved. At the end of the letter, however, it says "Finally, your admission to the School of Cinematic Arts is not official until you receive a letter from the University's Director of Admission." Could someone tell me what this means? Because I have been worrying that this means that I could still be un-accepted. Which would be horribly upsetting.

If anyone could help me calm my worry monster, that would be fantastic.


----------



## Daniel G (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope. You're in.   It's just a formality. The department has decided and that's that! The Dean's just gonna put it in a really nice letter that you can show your parents or whatever. Congratulations! See ya in the Spring.


----------



## ganz (Aug 23, 2008)

Daniel G is right.  See you in January, where we'll all be starting out like new students cause we'll be in our new building.  It's incredible, FYI


----------



## Chris22 (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if a vehicle is absolutely needed for the first semester of USC for production students (for uses other than social/entertainment purposes)? I've heard different responses to this question and wanted to know how current students feel about this. Thanks!


----------



## barbsteele (Oct 13, 2008)

My friend got by without one for the first semester, but he was living in student housing in walking distance of campus. You'll definitely need a car eventually. Film shoots run too late to rely on public transportation (and L.A.'s public transportation system is kind of lousy anyway).


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 13, 2008)

Most, if all, international students don't have cars due to VIsa stuff I don't really understand.

However, if you don't have a car, you run the risk of being "that one without the car" and thus being excluded from some shoots because nobody wants to be your chauffeur...or being that person always begging for rides to Wooden Nickel.


----------



## ganz (Oct 14, 2008)

Another argument in favor of getting a car is that walking back to your apartment, and we'll assume that your apartment is near enough to USC to walk to, is not necessarily a safe venture, particularly late at night.  I love USC, and wouldn't want to be anywhere else, but in the few months since I've been there alone there have been several robberies, two sexual assaults and a murder.  All within a few blocks of campus.  So, a car would dramatically improve your safety, if not your life overall.  L.A. is a commuter city afterall.  

Hope that helps


----------



## Chris22 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi everyone. I had another question for those already in the MFA production program (or for others who may know): is there time for a part-time job on or off campus? Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 6, 2008)

First semester, you can probably swing 10 hours of distracting work, or 15-20 of work where you can work on school stuff...but you need to be prepared to quit if you can't swing it.

508 will kill you, so I'd suggest taking second semester off.

Any semester with 546 will kill you if you work.

But after 508, you can probably do just fine with work, and you have to work at least one Level One job before you can SA, which is where the big money is.


----------



## Chris22 (Nov 6, 2008)

What's 'SA?' Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 6, 2008)

Student Assistant...the hero of every production class, who will save you from every crisis.  It's the production department's equivalent of a TA, who actually co-teaches critical studies courses...the writing department calls them Departmental Assistants...which basically sends out emails, takes attendance, and makes copies.

They all offer different amounts of money.  I think SAs get 4 or 5 thousand a semester plus hourly, TAs get huge stipends, and DAs get tuition renumeration and hourly.


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 7, 2008)

What are "Level One" jobs? And how does one go about getting them? Who could I contact?

And can students get them in their first semester?

I met a few people with jobs within the department -- one girl monitored the student computer room (what's that room called? the business office? full of computers and binders with casting profiles - I flipped through one for dogs, lol). Is that a Level One job?


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 7, 2008)

You're talking about SPO, the Student Production Office.

Level One, well, I don't know what they all are, but I know working in Post or the PEC (which is some acronym for where you get all your equipment) works.

I don't know how you contact them...these jobs are usually all hiring every semester, though.


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 7, 2008)

How do you find out about them, though? Are the posted on a bulletin board? In the Daily Trojan? On some online student resource I haven't come across yet? Do professors mention when they become available?


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 7, 2008)

SCA Community, which you probably can't sign up for yet, has listings, but there are usually tons of flyers put up all over the complex.  It's not going to be in the Daily Trojan or on your myUSC portal under student jobs, because they're only open to cinema students.

Professors have nothing to do with the jobs...unless you're their SA.


----------



## ComradeRobbins (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm hoping to land a job through the department, just because the income would be nice.  

Has anyone heard from housing yet?  I plan to call them around the middle of the week if I don't hear anything soon.


----------



## barbsteele (Nov 10, 2008)

There's a "What's New?" page on the housing site that says they'll let people know at the end of November:

http://housing.usc.edu/forms/WhatsNewPage.pdf

But I'm going to call them this week too, just to get my name out there.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 10, 2008)

FYI, no student job is going to really be worth much.  I have one of, if not the most, lucrative (which does not qualify as a level one, btw), and I still only clear about $800 a month.  And I work almost as much as we're allowed to.

My bi-weekly paychecks are less than I've made a week in any job since I was a teenager.  They help, don't get me wrong.

Just not much.


----------



## Chris22 (Nov 12, 2008)

Are there any films we should see prior to starting at USC, films that professors like to refer to? I know Chapman sends out a list before school starts. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 12, 2008)

There's a user named MattyMac, he posted it on here in August 2007, if you want to do a search for it.

It's for the writing division, but all the same...it's a great list.


----------

